
Why Microsoft needs to buy Netflix - mjfern
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06/08/why-microsoft-needs-to-buy-netflix/
======
pbreit
This article makes no sense. First, Reed Hastings would never be a co-CEO,
even to Steve Jobs. Second, just this week we've hearing of Reed's disdain for
hiring quantity over quality. The Netflix and Microsoft cultures probably
could not be further opposite.

~~~
Encosia
Considering Hastings is on Microsoft's board and influences Microsoft at least
slightly, it's hard to believe that their companies are _opposites_.

I do agree that the article/idea makes little sense though.

------
diogenescynic
They do already use Silverlight, but I doubt Reed Hastings would be willing to
take orders from Ballmer.

I think Amazon should buy Netflix. Bezos+Hastings would be a great combination
of talents.

------
muhfuhkuh
If anything, I think Netflix should buy Redbox parent Coinstar, dump the coin
machines, and corner the content market, on and off-line. It certainly makes
sense, and it'll reunite Reed Hastings and his co-founder Mitch Lowe under one
roof again.

